# Virtual camera is lagging and choppy



## Mdburnett50 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi!  Newer user to OBS here and recently started using the virtual camera for backgrounds on Zoom and other video conferences.  Suddenly, the virtual camera is choppy or freezing on the zoom but on OBS is moving and flowing fine.  Anyone have any suggestions as to why it is doing this?


----------



## micsolostudios (Aug 4, 2020)

The same thing is happening to me as well, looking for an answer. I Will let you know if I come across something. What are your computer specs?


----------



## JVRaines (Aug 8, 2020)

Here as well. But I have a doggy old laptop with i5 and Intel HD Graphics. Virtual Cam in HD looks great when I am the only participant in a Zoom meeting. Added three more participants and media playback has terrible video AND audio stuttering. This is with the latest Zoom client, 5.2.0.


----------

